# Season Pass Not Scheduled to Record



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

A couple days ago I found the first episode of Big Brother 11 scheduled for July 9th on the program guide, so I set it for a Season Pass (and gave it priority #1). Today I was looking at my To Do List and noticed it is not scheduled to record any upcoming episodes (and the To Do List currently goes out to July 15) , and at the bottom of the To Do List is says "none scheduled" for Big Brother 11. Also, when I go into View Recording History where it usually says what shows won't record and why, it does not even mention Big Brother 11.

I've verified that the show is still listed in the program guide and that it is still set as a Season Pass. Anyone know why it won't recognize the show?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

A simple restart will sometimes fix problems like this


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

How did you set it to record?
All? First run? duplicates or whatever the options are?


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> How did you set it to record?
> All? First run? duplicates or whatever the options are?


I selected First Run only. I will try a restart later today.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

I just tried the Restart and that didn't fix the problem. Then I changed the settings from First Run Only to First Run/Repeats and it has now chosen to record the episode on July 9, but there are still two more episodes scheduled (on July 12 and July 14) and neither one are scheduled to record (and there are no other shows conflicting).


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

What version of the software are you using?


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> What version of the software are you using?


The software is version 6.3e-01-2-381


----------



## capriz (Aug 4, 2003)

Dnamertz - mine is doing the exact same thing. I had to choose all w/duplicates for it to pick up the 3 episodes currently in the guide. Mine is zippered running 6.2-01-2-121


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

capriz said:


> Dnamertz - mine is doing the exact same thing. I had to choose all w/duplicates for it to pick up the 3 episodes currently in the guide. Mine is zippered running 6.2-01-2-121


I did the same thing and that fixed the problem. Wonder if it's something in the descriptions of the episodes.


----------



## KikiEwok (Jul 8, 2009)

capriz said:


> Dnamertz - mine is doing the exact same thing. I had to choose all w/duplicates for it to pick up the 3 episodes currently in the guide. Mine is zippered running 6.2-01-2-121


I tried this, but I get CBS on 3 channels so if I do it blocks my other shows. It has to be the description. If you do info, its blank.

My cable Tivo works fine, so its Directv's description.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Now, I'm having this same problem with the new season of Survior. It recorded the 1st episode, but this coming Thursday's was not scheduled to record until I changed it to recorded "ALL (With Duplicates)".


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What did the History list show?
Sounds like a problem with the guide data.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I am having the same problem. And when I search by show title, the shows aren't even in the list of titles the DTiVo knows about. I have to look through the guide and select the shows there to record them.

And it's not just some channels. It won;t know about one show on a channel, but will know about another right after it.

I just now rebooted. Lets see if that works.

ETA:

I have a GXCEBOTD with software version 3.5d-01-1-031

My Series2 with software version 6.4a-01-2-521 is working fine.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

I first noticed this with Amazing Race, so I posted in Season Pass Alerts. A couple members suggested that it CBS in Los Angeles. It didn't record Survivor tonight and it has missed a couple of Big Bang Theory episodes too. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I've missed at least one Survivor, and tonight I missed HIMYM and BBT. So far, only CBS shows seem to have the problem. I haven't tried re-setting yet. I might need to do that, since the Tivo that's having the problem hasn't done so in months.


----------

